# weight gain games



## soxfan2006 (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone know of any weight gain games. if you do post them in this thread.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

Your post has been moved to the WB where all weight gain conversations belong. 

Thanks.

/mod


----------



## soxfan2006 (Aug 13, 2007)

oops sorry bout that.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

More of an overeating game than a gaining one, but I'm sure it could lead to gaining:

1. Two feedees go to McDonald's and flip a coin to determine the first player.
2. The first player orders whatever she wants.
3. The other player orders the exact same thing.
4. They eat. When they are done, the second player orders whatever she wants.
5. The other player orders the exact same thing.
6. They continue like this until someone gives up or takes more than 45 minutes to finish. 
7. Whoever has eaten the most at this point wins.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Two feedees weigh themselves.
2. Whoever has the lowest BMI "loses". She has to stay in bed all day and get waited on hand and foot by the other and fed whatever she wants. The other feedee must do whatever chores requested by the bed-ridden one.
3. They weigh again the next day and repeat the process.


The idea is the thinnest one is fattened so they gain together. Obviously it doesn't work unless they have similar BMIs.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure if this is a game exactly, but what the hell.

Feeder takes his feedee gf to a buffet and pretends to get mad at how much she's eating. "You're going to get fat, eating like that!"

She just blames him for taking her to a buffet. "If I do get fat it'll serve you right--you know I can't resist a buffet like this."

They argue loud enough for people to hear.

A few months later, after she's gained a noticable amount of weight, they return to the buffet and repeat the process.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Please change the genders in any of these game descriptions to suit your own situation!


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Two feedees play Monopoly, eating some very modular food as they play so they can keep track of exacly how many calories they eat.
2. When they pass "Go", instead of getting $200, they get as many dollars as calories that they ate since the last time they passed "Go".


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Two or more feedees take turns going to an all-you-can-eat buffet on alternate days.

First one to get banned from the restaurant wins!


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Two feedees go to the grocery store, each getting her own cart.
2. They take turns selecting two fattening items and putting one in each cart.
3. When the carts are full, they pay for them and go home.
4. Whoever finishes all her groceries first wins.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Two feedees go a place that serves fattening food, acting as if they're not together. One is called the "feedee" the other the "observer".

2. The "feedee" talks to the server about what to eat, agonizing about how fattening it is, e.g. "I'd love to try the banana split, but they're really fattening, aren't they? I mean, I've been gaining so much weight lately, I really shouldn't...what do you think?" She always ends up ordering something really fattening, whatever the server says, and eating all of it. She may make more comments to the server afterwards, like "God, that was good...hope I don't regret it too much!"

3. The observer doesn't eat much.

4. They switch roles and go to another place and do the same thing.

5. They repeat this at different restaurants over the next few days.

6. A few months later, after gaining a noticeable amount of weight, they return to the same restaurants, adopt the same roles. Whoever is "feedee" orders the same things, saying whatever they can think of to get the server to comment on their weight. E.g. "Well, it turns out these ARE fattening...but I don't care anymore."

7. Whoever gets the most comments on their weight--positive or negative--wins. Double points if the server mentions the fact that she's gained.

8. Repeat steps 6-7 as many times as you wish.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Same as seventh game, except only a feedee and a feeder play. The feeder is always the observer. They both predict how many points the feedee is going to get each round. Best prediction wins.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Can be played solo or with any number of "gaining buddies".

1. Go to a restaurant or bakery and order one of something (a doughnut, eclair, cheesecake, whatever). Eat it there.

2. Go to the same place once a week, ordering the same thing, but one more each time. (E.g., second week, two doughnuts, third week, three doughnuts).

3. If you can't finish by the time the place closes, you're "out".

4. Last one to go "out" wins.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Requires two teams, each consisting of one feeder and one feedee.

1. Weigh both feedees as accurately as possible and write down their weights.
2. Go to an all-you-can-eat buffet.
3. The feeders serve their feedees as much as they can eat in three hours.
4. Weigh both feedees again and see which one has gained the most. Her team wins.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Requires two teams of a feeder and a feedee each.

1. Each feeder feeds his feedee for an agreed-upon 10-hour period (e.g. 10am to 8pm). Use food that's easy to measure the caloric content of (e.g., anything from McDonald's or other place where calorie-count is easily available).

2. See which feedee eats the most calories. Her team gets a point.

3. Repeat the game a month later. 

4. See which feedee eats the most calories. Her team gets a point.

5. See which feedee increases her caloric count the most compared to the previous month. Her team gets a point.

6. Repeat steps 3-5. First team to get 6 points wins.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Two (beginning) feedees post their pics on the weight board, asking the board which one of them most needs to gain ten pounds.

2. The one with the most votes from established forum members has to gain ten pounds.

3. After she gains ten pounds, she posts her new pics and the question is repeated.

4. Repeat steps 2-3 until someone gains 50 pounds. She is the winner.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Play one of these games and record the results in a blog photoessay. The best one of the first 10 posted gets a $50 prize from Dr. Feeder.


----------



## Coop (Aug 14, 2007)

Uh yeah... I think he might of meant games on the internet.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 14, 2007)

Post flood crits you for 9999 damage!


----------



## soxfan2006 (Aug 14, 2007)

Coop said:


> Uh yeah... I think he might of meant games on the internet.



i did. thanks for saying that.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 14, 2007)

lol well i must say I took the same meaning as Dr Feeder did, exactly as the OP worded his post and I had good fun reading the long list of fun and imaginative games he knew!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol well i must say I took the same meaning as Dr Feeder did, exactly as the OP worded his post and I had good fun reading the long list of fun and imaginative games he knew!



I'll admit that I was a bit of a smartass in the last post, but I do fully agree with Ruby- those are some very imaginative games you've thought up, and fun to think about.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol well i must say I took the same meaning as Dr Feeder did, exactly as the OP worded his post and I had good fun reading the long list of fun and imaginative games he knew!



Me too! and I sooo want to try them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol well i must say I took the same meaning as Dr Feeder did, exactly as the OP worded his post and I had good fun reading the long list of fun and imaginative games he knew!



Same here!!


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually I originally thought he mean _sex_ games but then thought of this other interpretation and had fun with it.

I think mine would be more fun, anyway! Hope someone tries them...

Dr. Feeder


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

Dr Feeder sir I do believe you have come up with the new Olympic games rouster for 2012.

Dravenhawk


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 5, 2009)

I have not seen any weight gain games on the internet I wish their were some


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Jan 5, 2009)

I think these are some awesome Games you suggested Dr. Feeder, if i ever get a gf ill have to try some of those lol


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 5, 2009)

*Fourteenth Game*
Two or more feedees (or foodees) each go to and agreed-upon All-You-Can-Eat buffet once a week (or whatever interval they agree on). They try to eat more every time they go back.

First one to get kicked out for eating too much wins!


----------



## isotope (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you be kicked out of an all you can eat buffet for eating too much? I mean, i'd imagine you could take that to court.

And take in the delicious reward.


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 7, 2009)

isotope said:


> Can you be kicked out of an all you can eat buffet for eating too much?



I've heard of it happening, but only in all-you-can-eat Chinese Restaurants!




isotope said:


> I mean, i'd imagine you could take that to court.



Good point! Gives me an idea:

*Fifteenth Game*
First one to get kicked out of an all-you-can-eat-buffet and successfully sue them, wins!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 7, 2009)

DrFeeder said:


> I've heard of it happening, but only in all-you-can-eat Chinese Restaurants!



YOO HERE FORE HOUAH! YOO GO NAO!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they make people leave if they come during the Lunch pricing and stay till the dinner pricing.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2009)

I dremt I was in a foodee game with two friends of mine. We would hit a restaurant eat and linger there, have wine, laugh, then eventually we would all have to go to the bathroom. We'd pay the tab, hit the ladies room for some inner cleansing and then go to another restaurant and do the same. By the third restaurant one friend was ready to go home but my other friend was just getting riled up. Then I woke. The food at each place was SUPERB!


----------



## Tad (Jan 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I dremt I was in a foodee game with two friends of mine. We would hit a restaurant eat and linger there, have wine, laugh, then eventually we would all have to go to the bathroom. We'd pay the tab, hit the ladies room for some inner cleansing and then go to another restaurant and do the same. By the third restaurant one friend was ready to go home but my other friend was just getting riled up. Then I woke. The food at each place was SUPERB!



Now that is what I call having sweet dreams!


----------

